# Two Black Poodles Summer Road Trip



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, where's the kitchen sink? lol Looks like you got everything. Best of luck! And I love the Vera Bradley bag!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to confess being a VB junkie!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

yeee haw!!!! haha sounds like you are going to have a great trip!!!

I admire you. You know what you want and you go for it!!! Good for you...

and thanks...I LOVE it when you post pics!!!

p.s. looking forward to seeing MORE pics of your trip! Yeee hawwwww!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know a bunch of us would love to be riding shotgun! Sending positive vibes for a successful, fun weekend! Drive safely


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Of course the poodles have more travel supplies than the human does, haha!

When we went up north for our trial, I had to buy special small squishy duffel bags so we could fit our clothes in the trunk around all of Axel's items. I see why most people that do competitive canine sports have SUVs and minivans...

This sounds like a really fabulous upcoming weekend - have fun and good luck!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, yes I think you have everything! Have a great trip, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What an exciting trip! I know that you will all have a wonderful time, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Have fun, and good luck, Catherine, Lily, and Javvy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We had a great day today! Lily got a 96 in rally excellent and a 99 in rally advanced. And believe it or not we didn't place in either class. There were over 25 dogs in each class and lots of very very good teams.That was the title leg for our RAE8.

Here is the happy girl with her trophy.









Javelin was really good in his crate all morning, despite people and dogs passing very close by. As recently as PCA he would do so much banging around that he would move the crate across the floor. So this was a great improvement for him.

I took Lily in the practice utility ring twice. A lot of what she did was really good, but we had to give her a correction for the drop. Unless it is much better tomorrow I may not take her in for that class on Sunday.

I also took Javelin into the novice practice ring. He did great work with the dumbbell and I was evene able to hold him by the collar and toss it out for him to go pick up which he happily did. We otherwise just did some of his basic attention exercises. There were dogs in the rings on either side of us, so it was hard for him but he tried hard.

Here are the merry black spoos at our crate site.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And the best part is their matching collars and leads! Dang, wish you hadn't given me that idea - Trulee's will have to be custom made, so then if Timi has to match, that is going to get very pricy!
Thanks for sharing, it looks like such a fun trip!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations Lily! Good boy, Javvy! Huge trophy for Catherine for driving and directing!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TP their collars and leads are from a really great vendor who is based in the Northeast. Here is a link to her website. I bet she would custom make a tiny collar for you. Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> TP their collars and leads are from a really great vendor who is based in the Northeast. Here is a link to her website. I bet she would custom make a tiny collar for you. Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts



Thanks, they are very pretty, but to be honest, I have a fear of those plastic closures, I like old style leather with metal closures.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks, they are very pretty, but to be honest, I have a fear of those plastic closures, I like old style leather with metal closures.


You need Paco collars, they're amazing...and maybe somewhat affordable in the sizes you'd need lol. I had to pick up 2 Saturdays to pay for Asaah's Paco collar and leash!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope you are having a good time! Are there a lot of other Spoos competing with you?


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Have a great time, keep posting pics!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations on RAE8 and Javelin's great practice ! Lily will do well-more great practice in a real trial setting.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> You need Paco collars, they're amazing...and maybe somewhat affordable in the sizes you'd need lol. I had to pick up 2 Saturdays to pay for Asaah's Paco collar and leash!


Then TP could get Paco bling of her own to wear, and match her Tpoos .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and I had another great rally day today with a 97 in excellent and a 99 in advanced. In spite of those great scores, we didn't place in either class. There are many really great teams here this weekend and over 25 dogs in both classes.

I took Javelin in for rally novice and he lost his head when he realized there was a golden retriever in the ring ring next to us. I tried to get him to collect, but it wasn't happening, so I asked the judge if I could be excused. She said yes and when I saw her later she had really nice things to say about his spirit. I didn't expect much and was not at all disappointed in my teenager.

There is a Reiki practitioner at the show who I had both Lily and Javelin have a session with. She is also an animal communicator/medium. Although the scientist in me is skeptical of some of this I decided it couldn't hurt anything to see what happened. She told me Lily is worried about me thinking she is sick. I don't think she is sick and the woman told her not to worry about that. She also said Lily kept showing her a key which she explained often represents unlocking new information. And she also said Lily is concerned about disappointing me. For the Reiki she found heat around her neck which she said could be from worrying. She evaluated her energy field as very much more open at the end of the session. I do think Lily seemed more relaxed afterwards. And she really did very wonderful practice work in the utility ring late in the day. She is happily chilling with me on the bed in our room.









For Javelin she said he has no worries. She says he pays attention to everything because he wants to learn about the world and how to do new things. She said he really wants to do things that involve jumping (agility). For his Reiki she found him to have lots of what she called hot spots (sore spots?). He was a little unsettled for some of the session, but also settled and seemed to feel better and have more open energy when she finished. I think that his hot spots maybe were related to him and Peeves having gotten into a scuffle last week. Nobody had anything more than a couple of scrapes, but since Peeves weighs more than Javvy I am sure he felt a little knocked around. I was happy that she said he had no worries because I don;t want to think that there were any residual effects from his problem with Peeves. We have some work to do to manage having two intact boys with a busy bee queen, but Javvy not having worries over it is a good thing.

Javelin did lovely work on the dumbbell in the practice ring and I did a fair amount of work on leave it since he had had such a flip out over having a dog working near him in the rally trial in the morning. We ended by playing tug, which he now really really loves. He is happily relaxed now.









And somewhere along the way during the day I realized that I am going to have to have my truck detailed when I get home. Thursday night when we got close to the hotel it hailed bugs all over and this is what I noticed when I walked out to get something this afternoon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, incredible post, Lily. Congratulations on your and Lily's great trial scores and giving Javelin another wonderful learning experience to file away.

Very happy you took the chance with the communicator/Reiki practioner and tried it out. As a scientist, I'm sure it requires you to suspend disbelief to some extent, but also as a scientist, you know science hasn't yet answered all questions. It can be worth it to avail oneself of interesting opportunities that may even raise more questions than they answer, and honestly I'm not completely surprised by what the communicator told you. Lily definitely is focused on you and what you hope from her. It was lovely to be able to send her information you are not worrying about her health. Your darling Spoos love you so much, and not surprisingly, Javelin is 100% charming boy .


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I agree 100% about the skepticism, it is kind of neat, isn't it?

But of course a poodle is worried about pleasing their parents, isn't that what they are all about?

Still neat though.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats on your successes- I've enjoyed reading this thread!

I don't know about Reiki for dogs, but we had Reiki services available for our oncology patients. When I first started working there (many moons ago) I was skeptical as well, but more often than not, it appeared to work. I guess if you think about, that's all we are really is energy fields. A hundred years from now, our skepticism will be like the people who didn't believe in germ theory! In fact, NYU bases it's entire nursing program on a theorist who uses energy fields to explain patient care. I used to think that was nuts too...but now that I've been around the block a few hundred times- it makes perfect sense to me. 

On a more down to Earth note- my crazy, zoomie Lily will be in her first trial next month. It's at the center where we go, but it is an AKC trial. She doesn't have CPE there till October. I've been angsting about whether Lily is ready, and her trainer said to just take the plunge. So...we'll see what happens! Maybe I should Reiki beforehand ��


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm still laughing that Javelin has no worries!!! May it always be so! Were you able to get any good pictures of the fur kids in action or stills?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are home! Thankfully there were just a couple of minor slow downs with some creative rerouting to avoid the George Washington Bridge to get back into New York.

I did find the reiki very interesting and I think there is a lot to the idea of energy fields. Deepak Chopra has written quite a bit in this area. And yes, as a scientific thinker I bring a skeptic's eye, but also a dedication to inquiry and obtaining new evidence.

I did have the photographer take some portraits yesterday and I am sure he got some good ring shots of Lily in rally. It will be a few days before I can see them online and make choices about keepers. I will post web friendly version when I get them.

I didn't put Lily in for utility this morning. After her good practice last night I decided that I would wait to see what the order of the exercises was. I felt that if the signals were the 2nd to last or the very last exercise that I would take her in, but that if they were near the start that I would have us marked absent. When I went to the ring to see what the order was, it was the "A" order which starts with heeling and signals. The utility gods definitely spoke to me and told me to wait by having it be that order. We took our rally runs instead (would have been an either or) and we got a 94 and a 96.

One of the members of the host club is a CGC evaluator. I decided after we finished rally today to take the plunge with Javelin, and drum roll please...HE PASSED! So check out my new new siggy below.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh and Carolinek I will be most interested to hear how you and Lily do at your first trial. I wish you success and tons of fun.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY JAVELIN!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures of Lily either! A proud mommy moment for sure! I see a long ribbon filled future in front of him...............and according to the person at the health fair I went to who read my 'aura' which was white.....representing purity and truth! I am transcendent and have a nervanic body.... hell if I know what that means, but I got the impression that it was good???? Hahahaha!!!! The booth was run by a local Buddhist Temple. I sit on the fence in my belief systems in things I know nothing about...I should have been born in Missouri!!! SHOW ME SHOW ME SHOW ME!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a great picture of you and Javelin! Congratulations on the CGC and on Lily's stellar results. It was a very good weekend!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We really did have a lot of fun. I saw a lot of my friends from upstate and Pennsylvania who I only see at shows. Some of my Long Island friends were there too.

I also got to know someone I've been seeing at shows for several year much better this weekend. She has a fairly large full time dog training and day care business. She shows golden retrievers. I've been seeing her for several years at a number of different locations, but she was always with another from her business so we only had crossed paths very casually. Well that employee is now a former employee, so we were both alone and as it turns out crating very near each other. We had dinner together Friday and Saturday and had a very nice time. Her training views align strongly with mine, so we had lots to talk about. She took the CGC pictures of me and Javelin. We exchanged contact information so now we will be able to plan in advance to stay at the same hotels and set up near each other for the shows that are on both of our calendars.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would definitely frame that last shot she took with you and "Mr. No Worries, I Got This". Interesting for you to connect with someone who is doing training/daycare as a business. It is huge in Houston! Everybody works long hours and has a dog...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations on a super successful AND enjoyable weekend for all three of you! Two new titles, evenly divided between Spoos, interesting insights perhaps from the communicator, and a great new friend for you ! Fantastic -- it's proof of your great training program!!

ETA, can't believe I forgot to write what I was also thinking! Those photos are just wonderful. She caught both you and Javelin in fun, relaxed, and complementary poses!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great time and I love the new siggy pic! Mr. No Worries- one handsome dog. How wonderful that you were able to connect with a like minded person as well. Be sure to let you know how our first trial goes...if nothing else, like everything with Lily...it will be an adventure!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay Javvy! Congrats on your CGC!

I love that second photo too


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He really is a happy go lucky guy 99% of the time. He can be a bit more reactive than I care for sometimes, but we are working on that. Thankfully he didn't do any idiot things during the test.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats Javelin and Catherine on your CGC!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the two of them in the backseat. Have fun, good luck. What is the name of the backseat protector you are using?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

West U said:


> I love the two of them in the backseat. Have fun, good luck. What is the name of the backseat protector you are using?


It is a hammock from PetSmart. When Lily and Peeves were young she would get carsick in the way back in a crate and Peeves just plain hated being in a moving vehicle. That is when we adopted the harness/tether/hammock system.

We did have a great weekend with Lily earning RAE8 title and two legs towards RAE9. He didn't have any score lower than a 94. Javelin and Lily both got great practice ring training time. Javelin passed the CGC test. And hopefully we got some nice ring shots and portraits with the photographer who was there.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Lily,
What great looking standards!
Have a great day
Jcris
ps point taken


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The results of our summer road trip are officially in. Lily's RAE8 certificate came in yesterday's mail and Javelin's CGC certificate was in the box today!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations on your achievements!!! Time to celebrate!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Congratulations on your achievements!!! Time to celebrate!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


We always have title steak dinners to celebrate. Hopefully the weather will cool off enough to want to cook and eat them.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> We always have title steak dinners to celebrate. Hopefully the weather will cool off enough to want to cook and eat them.


I'm sure both Lily and Javelin would not mind eating those steaks sans cooking - just kidding hehe

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure they would be happy to eat them raw, but the people aren't. They will have to be good dogs who wait for their treats at the end of the meal.


----------

